# Supplies



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

Where is the best place to get hooks, sinkers and or bait. Ill be just south of cherry grove/ north myrtle beach area..
Thanks for all replies..


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Bass Pro is up in NMB, Eugene Platts Seafood also has a bit of tackle and live mud minnows last time I was there. I would imagine their shrimp is fine, if you get eating shrimp not "bait shrimp." There's another place up there, the name escapes me though as I only go up there when fishing out of Little River...


----------



## surfmom (Nov 3, 2012)

I dont know how the walmart is there but the one by us is awesome for everything but live bait(I think they have blood worms live tho) The people who work the sports dept are very knowledgeable about fishing. A couple own boats and are avid fishermen. It is 541 Seaboard St Myrtle Beach. 

Kmart on the other hand sucks for fishing tackle


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks will post what happens. Its always cheaper for me to get hooks and sinkers at the coast then here in the upstate..


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

Boulineau's has bait and tackle in the Ace Hardware store section. On Sea Mount Highway in Cherry Grove. I think I have gotten live mud minnows from there before but I have not been there for about 3 years.



Sawkastee Bait and Tackle right before the Swing-bridge is where I get my mud minnows(also has shiners for LMB and even has live eels for catfish or cobia) and sinkers(pyramids, no rolls, bank). Does not have much saltwater stuff at all, has some paddletail grubs and Gulp Alive plastics but thats about it. Mostly freshwater stuff.

His sinkers all of sorts were $.20 an ounce last time I stocked up in October. Good flounder po-boys too.


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

Thanks Metalhead will look up that place


----------



## scsharker18 (Oct 9, 2012)

socastee bait and tackle is a long way out of your way if you are going to be in North myrtle, just stick with bass pro or walmart. Walmart will probably be a little easier on the wallet.


----------



## raisingale (Apr 3, 2013)

Garden City Bait & Tackle at 2450 hwy 17 S in Murrells Inlet is nice. Nice guy running the place. Stumbled on it by accident a few weeks ago. Cool vintage reels available too.


----------



## beady (Oct 25, 2008)

*Tackle*

Garden City Bait and Tackle, Bob excellent guy always helpful, great prices lots and lots of gear anything you need...
knows the area well and fishes it too....Live bait and more ...Has a facebook page too .....2450 HWY. 17 business, Garden City Beach, SC.
(843) 651-7833 email:[email protected]:fishing:


Dwight


----------



## lawless (Nov 17, 2012)

Went by garden city bait and tackle was closed early. Went to the fish monger the block before got a fresh mullet and used it for the 3 days fishing will post report in another thread.


----------

